# mehr forenmods / früher reagieren



## Tass (27. Oktober 2010)

hi buffed

es wäre schön wenn es mehr forenmods gäbe

oder das auf beiträge die gemeldet werden schneller reagiert wird

im wow forum postet seit 3 tagen einer phishing links und die postings sind noch immer offen

der gibt sich sogar als buffed admin aus ^^


----------



## Lari (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Threads sind seit 33 Minuten offen 
Die Problematik ist den Buffed-Mitarbeitern bekannt.

Das blöde Thread-Gepushe der User macht es nicht unbedingt besser


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Mods arbeiten ehrenamtlich, da kann man keine Ansprüche stellen.


----------



## Firun (27. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Threads sind seit 33 Minuten offen
> Die Problematik ist den Buffed-Mitarbeitern bekannt.
> 
> *Das blöde Thread-Gepushe der User macht es nicht unbedingt besser*



Danke   

Bei diesem Phisher handelt es sich immer um den selben der halt Spass daran hat.
Zur Gesamtsituation soll sich aber ZAM äußern, sonst erzählen hier 5 Leute das selbe  





Tass schrieb:


> im wow forum postet seit 3 tagen einer phishing links und *die postings sind noch immer offen*





PS: ich glaube ich habe deinen Satz am anfang Falsch verstanden, du meintest das seit 3 Tagen ein Phisher Links Postet, und die von Heute sind immer noch offen im Forum.. ich hatte es verstanden das die seit 3 Tagen offen sind ;-)


----------



## Tass (27. Oktober 2010)

inzwischen wurden die post doch schon gelöscht


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2010)

Tass schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn es mehr forenmods gäbe



Die Auswahl ist nur nicht ganz so einfach.



> im wow forum postet seit 3 tagen einer phishing links und die postings sind noch immer offen



Bitte behauptet keine Sachen ohne entsprechende Links oder Nachweise. Es gibt kein Report-Ticket zu Phising-Threads, dass länger wie maximal 2 Stunden (auch wenn 2 Stunden bei weiten zuviel ist - aber selbst die Länge ist die Ausnahme) offen war. TAGE bleibt hier unter Garantie keiner dieser Threads offen.



Lari schrieb:


> Das blöde Thread-Gepushe der User macht es nicht unbedingt besser



Allerdings. Es gibt jedoch eigentlich mittlweile die interne Regel sämtlichen Usern, die sich in diesen Threads beteiligen *ohne** vor dem Phising** zu warnen **oder die Report-Funktion zu nutzen* mindestens *24 Stunden eine Schreibsperre* zu verpassen und diese auf den Verstoß per PN hinzuweisen. Das ist bei besonders umfangreicher Aktivität jedoch nicht drin, aber die Postcountpusher sollten sich nicht zu sicher fühlen.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Allerdings. Es gibt jedoch eigentlich mittlweile die interne Regel sämtlichen Usern, die sich in diesen Threads beteiligen *ohne **vor dem Phising zu warnen oder die Report-Funktion zu nutzen* mindestens *24 Stunden eine Schreibsperre* zu verpassen und diese auf den Verstoß per PN hinzuweisen. Das ist bei besonders umfangreicher Aktivität jedoch nicht drin, aber die Postcountpusher sollten sich nicht zu sicher fühlen.




Das ist übrigens meine Lieblingsregel *grinst genüsslich*


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Wer hätte das gedacht :>

Bei den vielen Kerben im Banhammer wird der ja langsam brüchig :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173941-der-smaragtgrune-traum-4-wow-erweiterung/

suck this @ te ! :>


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (27. Oktober 2010)

HI 

wollte mal fragen ob es keine möglichkeit gibt die blöden SPÄMBOTS aus dem forum fern zu halten , weil es z.Z echt schlimm gewurden ist jeden tag kommen zig neue Spämbots grade jetzt ist im WoW Forum wieder einer unterwegs , und es dauert zig std bis die themen weg sind ob wohl zig user es melden 

bitte melde dich ZAM^^


----------



## Firun (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich war nach 2 Minuten vor Ort also mit std stimmt dieses mal nicht


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Zig Stunden? Die Mods hier sind 1. nicht 24/7 da 2. freiwillig dabei, ohne Bezahlung, und dafür machen sie ihren Job gut.
Und das Spambot Problem... dazu gibts genug Threads.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173941-der-smaragtgrune-traum-4-wow-erweiterung/
> 
> suck this @ te ! :>



lmao ^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und das Spambot Problem... dazu gibts genug Threads.



Dazu kommt, dass es kein Bot ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein Bot wäre viel schneller und würde auch viel mehr posten.


----------



## Pente (28. Oktober 2010)

Selbst bei 50 Mods hat man Momente in denen mal 1-2 Stunden keiner im Forum ist. Nur um mal Beispiele zu nennen: Weihnachten und Sylvester.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Oktober 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Selbst bei 50 Mods hat man Momente in denen mal 1-2 Stunden keiner im Forum ist. Nur um mal Beispiele zu nennen: Weihnachten und Sylvester.



Ich war letzten Sylvester krank daheim am rumhusten. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2010)

Aber sicher nicht 24h auf buffed.de, oder?


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber sicher nicht 24h auf buffed.de, oder?



Was? Wieso nicht? *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Oktober 2010)

Das ZAM aus mind. 3 Personen bestehen muss ist mir klar, sonst wäre ZAM ja nicht Nachts 2 Uhr on und am nächsten Morgen um 8 Uhr auch schon (noch?) wieder.


----------



## Landerson (11. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das ZAM aus mind. 3 Personen bestehen muss ist mir klar, sonst wäre ZAM ja nicht Nachts 2 Uhr on und am nächsten Morgen um 8 Uhr auch schon (noch?) wieder.




OMG fangen die bei Buffed an Zam zu klonen... Ich bau schonmal meinen Bunker aus. 

Seit wann gibt es denn diese interne Regel fuer die Phishing Thread Poster?



Und nicht das ich Mod werden will oder so aber wie wird denn bestimmt wer es wird? Irgendein dunkels Ritual, Streichhoelzer ziehen oder was?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> OMG fangen die bei Buffed an Zam zu klonen... Ich bau schonmal meinen Bunker aus.
> 
> Seit wann gibt es denn diese interne Regel fuer die Phishing Thread Poster?


Seit es zuviele Schnarchnasen gibt die denken sie können da ohne Strafe rumspammen.




Landerson schrieb:


> Und nicht das ich Mod werden will oder so aber wie wird denn bestimmt wer es wird? Irgendein dunkels Ritual, Streichhoelzer ziehen oder was?



Indem wir uns alle sechs Monate zu einem dunklen Ritual treffen und nackt auf einer Vollmondlichtung satanische Mächte anbeten und modernste Datenbanktechnologie zu Rate ziehen. Siehe Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. November 2010)

lol Carchi ... 



> Indem wir uns alle sechs Monate zu einem dunklen Ritual treffen und nackt auf einer Vollmondlichtung satanische Mächte anbeten und modernste Datenbanktechnologie zu Rate ziehen


Das hat mir meinen Sonntag gerettet  modernste Datenbanktechnologie .. i kann net mehr *heult vor lachen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

